# R.M.A.S. Lodestone



## Hendo! (Nov 19, 2005)

This is a vessel I served on in the mid 90s. 
I sent a month with her in dry dock at Newport, Wales in 1995, where her degaussing batteries and cables were removed.

She was later sold in the late 90s, I think to be converted into a yacht.

Anyone have any info on her?


----------



## Landour (Sep 12, 2005)

I remember the Lodestone only too well having served as Chief Engineer on her for two years in the late 80's. She was indeed sold to a Yacht Marketing Company in the South of France in 1997 but unsure of what has happened since. Magnet was her sister ship and she has since been converted into a survey vessel and can often be seen in the Great Yarmouth area. I think she is painted blue.


----------



## Hendo! (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry it's taken so long to reply, been having modem problems (still am).

I remember during the refit we were pumping up the stern tubes, after the bearings had been replaced, with no pressure showing on the gauges. I jokingly said. "I bet we're pumping this lot straight onto the dock floor!"

Bloody hell, I was right. The bearings were removed and were found to be covered in scratches.

re Magnet - Is she now with the same company that owns Salmaster / Ocean Endeavour?


----------



## jbryce (Apr 26, 2004)

RMAS LODESTONE any pics of Magnet?


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

seems that she is straight out of the factory, But why no Ensigns???????????????????????

phill


----------



## Hendo! (Nov 19, 2005)

A black hoop and not a black top on the funnel?


----------



## Charles Gordon Evans (Jan 6, 2006)

From Charles Gordon Evans,
In 2000 during 'Dordt in Stoom' in Holland. I read a brief report that the tug Hudson (ex Ebro) was then being restored to sea going condition. She was built in 1939 for Smit Towing. During the early part of the war, as Ebro, was she under the management of Kalis of Bishopsgate, London and working under government control carrying out towing trials? if any member can confirm this I would be very grateful. I knew her well during those years.


----------



## cruisinto (Apr 10, 2007)

*I found Lodestone*

She is lying in Genova completely refited as a private yacht with 9 Guest cabins and 18 crew. Her travel itinerary to date is Cape Verde. 

http://yachts.monacoeye.com/yachtsbysize/pages/bleudenimes01.html
http://www.yachtspotter.com/ysp2_ycard.php?foo=20080610

Any more questions please dont hesitate to email.


----------

